# Nissan Sentra 1985 B11 Electrical Diagram



## ellujo (Oct 16, 2012)

Good morning everyone.

I have a 1985 Nissan Sentra B11 motor. I'm trying to repair for myself some minimum electrical problems.

It is important to know that I bought this car recently and its previous owner seems to be a bit disorganized. The car has several wiring cuts and plug canceled.

In short, I am interested in the wiring diagram for this car to put it as original as possible.

Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try the free repair guides at Autozone.com; you'll need to register an e-mail to used them. They usually have electrical and vacuum diagrams, as well as repair procedures.


----------



## ellujo (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you, very much for the info.

I go right away to proceed with your advice.


----------

